# Substitute for Grasshopper hydrostatic fluid?



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Can hydraulic fluid for tractor like Extreme be used for hydrostatic fluid in a Grasshopper 218 - 2002 yr.? Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I was a bettin man I would say yes, but I have a friend that is a grasshopper dealer.....I'll text him and find out for ya.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just talked to my bud, if it's a out front mower, regular ole napa hydro will work fine.....if its a mid mount, it gets grasshopper......that's what he said anyway. If I was just topping off with a few ounces I probably wouldn't worry that much. The older exmarks used mobil 1 motor oil, newer exmarks use EXmark fluid....I think in some cases the manufactures are gaining new profit centers, but IDK......I defer to him, he's a grasshopper, gravely, EXmark dealer....hth


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have any experience with grasshopper. I have a Woods (made by gravely) zero turn. It calls for Mobile1 15w-50 synthetic in the hyd tank. Drive motors ain't cheap, so I'd check with manufacturer before I just put some cheap hydraulic oil in it


----------

